# Natural Balance sold to Del Monte



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Saw this today and hadn't seen it mentioned here unless I missed it. 

Natural Balance Sold to Del Monte


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm under the impression that Diamond manufactures for Natural Balance. I wonder if that will continue with the merget.


----------



## GoodGirl! (May 18, 2013)

Could someone spell out what this means to consumers? Positive or negative?

My mom was feeding crud food and I convinced her to try something a little better, and she settled on Natural Balance for two of her three dogs. I think the price point and frequent buyer program appealed to her. If this sale has potentially negative effects I would like to try to help her find a new choice...


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

GoodGirl! said:


> Could someone spell out what this means to consumers? Positive or negative?
> 
> My mom was feeding crud food and I convinced her to try something a little better, and she settled on Natural Balance for two of her three dogs. I think the price point and frequent buyer program appealed to her. If this sale has potentially negative effects I would like to try to help her find a new choice...


The formula may remain the same for a while but the source will soon change. Natural Balance will be using ingredients sourced by Del Monte. Cheapest of the cheap direct from China would be my guess. Please encourage your mother to support companies that are making an effort to provide a quality kibble. These are the companies that do not hide behind "proprietary information", have no problem providing the amount of meat protein and source of ingredients. If the information is not on the bag or their web site contact the company by telephone or the "Contact Us" link to get the needed information.

Companies that are forthcoming with information typically use higher quality ingredients than in Natural Balance or Del Monte products. Remind your mother to make the transition to the new food very gradual to allow the digestive system time to develop the needed enzymes to properly process the new food.

With metabolizable energy 3670 kcal/kg, 350 kcal/8 oz cup Natural Balance Ultra is a low calorie food. Better quality foods often have more calories and are more digestible. Therefore, more bang for the buck.

If she cannot find the new food at a big box store or independent pet supply store ordering online is safe, convenient and easy. chewy.com, wag.com and petflow.com have excellent customer service.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

This is bad news, I hated this when Natura had to sell their company, and now I hat that NB has sold to Del Monte. Doesn't Del Monte manufacture other dog food as well?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yes, they make high quality foods such as Meow Mix and Kibbles n Bits.

I'm sure they will be laying off us sales reps, which sucks. Though, I'm not keen on working for them any longer anyways.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

meggels said:


> Yes, they make high quality foods such as Meow Mix and Kibbles n Bits.
> 
> I'm sure they will be laying off us sales reps, which sucks. Though, I'm not keen on working for them any longer anyways.



hahahahahaha


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I honestly don't know if that is going to affect the quality. I hope it doesn't. I know Natural Balance is a good dog food that a lot of people feed for their dogs. I have already had some customers come in with concerns about how this may affect the products.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

If it wasn't GMO food before, it will be now.


From a Del Monte rep over three years ago - they are now genetically modifying pineapple:

_"As a result, ingredients made from soy or corn, such as soybean oil, corn starches, etc. may contain ingredients derived through biotechnology. Similarly, our pet products, which generally contain soy and/or corn, may contain ingredients derived from biotechnology."_

Del Monte - GMO Truth Alliance


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I doubt much will change. In fact, I'll be interested to see if they will be more forthcoming now. Currently NB will NOT- absolutely will not- reveal where any of their ingredients come from. I finally asked the woman I was talking to simply if any ingredients at all came from China, and she refused to even give me that information. So I doubt they've been using quality sources.


----------



## GoodGirl! (May 18, 2013)

This thread made me check my daughter's Del Monte fruit cups... Made in China. Yuck! I thought that it was a reputable brand.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

During our conference call the other night, and since then, they have been giving us information about what this change means. Here are some answers lol...

Q: Will you be changing the Natural Balance formulas?

A big part of Natural Balance’s success is due to its formulas. Natural Balance is committed to the promise of using only the highest quality ingredients in our products, and Del Monte stands behind this commitment. You can feel confident Natural Balance will continue to provide pet parents and pets alike with the super-premium, high quality formula that they have come to expect from the brand. 

Q: Del Monte is a big company – how do I know it won’t make changes to the brand just to save money?

Del Monte Foods respects the high quality, premium promise that Natural Balance makes to consumers like you. You can feel confident Natural Balance will continue to provide pet parents and pets alike with the super-premium, high quality formula that they have come to expect from the brand. Natural Balance remains committed to the promise of using only the highest-quality ingredients in our products. Del Monte Foods only seeks to continue to grow and nurture Natural Balance to continue providing products that consumers want for their pets.

Q: Will Del Monte move manufacturing to China?

All Natural Balance products will continued to be manufactured in the United States, with the exception of the Delectable Delights product, which is currently manufactured in a USDA inspected facility in Thailand.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> I honestly don't know if that is going to affect the quality. I hope it doesn't. I know Natural Balance is a good dog food that a lot of people feed for their dogs. I have already had some customers come in with concerns about how this may affect the products.



Natural Balance Dog Food Recall 2012

yeah, good food.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

bett said:


> Natural Balance Dog Food Recall 2012
> 
> yeah, good food.


Well that was due to the Diamond recall.... not that I like the food, but that recall had nothing to do with NB other than they made the unfortunate decision to have Diamond manufacture their food...


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Deaf Dogs said:


> Well that was due to the Diamond recall.... not that I like the food, but that recall had nothing to do with NB other than they made the unfortunate decision to have Diamond manufacture their food...


big unfortunate, tho.
lots of other companies got caught up with the diamond recall, doesnt make them less responsible.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like how they say "manufactured" in U.S, but not sourced.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, Unosmom, this is what worries me, too. In the video I saw of the announcement they said that they were going to use Del Monte's supply chain. That sounds like China to me, so I have already transitioned mine to another food. Too bad because it was really helping Laverne's allergies.


----------

